# problem mit exception



## EagleEye (1. Sep 2004)

was sagt mir diese exception 
	
	
	
	





```
java.sql.SQLException: Before start of result set
```
danach gibt es nurnoch den üblichen kram

ich versuche aus einer mysql datenbank ein bild zu lesen und beim lesen titt der fehler auf

```
ResultSet res = stmt.executeQuery(s);
    InputStream read = res.getBinaryStream(1);
  	return javax.imageio.ImageIO.read( read );
```
kann mir wer helfen


----------



## EagleEye (1. Sep 2004)

zusatzinfos: 
 der fehler tritt in der mittleren zeile auf
und das query sieht so aus 
	
	
	
	





```
"select albumcoverblob from album where albumnr ="+node.getNr()+";"
```


----------



## bummerland (1. Sep 2004)

mach mal so:

```
ResultSet res = stmt.executeQuery(s);
    res.next();
    InputStream read = res.getBinaryStream(1);
    return javax.imageio.ImageIO.read( read );
```


----------

